# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Помоги Деду Морозу собрать подарки

## JAHolper



----------


## JAHolper

У меня Total score *7510*

----------


## Mashulya

*8927* - JAHolper

----------


## Настя

Больше всего порадовало появление двойных шариков, а также возможность освободить бабочек  А больше всего огорчает, когда появляется платформа, а шарик уже не не прыгает

----------

